# Clone questions



## Gooch (Oct 3, 2015)

I am about to try to get some clones off my ladies, I have an oxyclone, my question is this, what should i use for nutes in the water? the oxyclone is a sort of dwc with super oxygenated water.
:joint4:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 4, 2015)

I use plain water when I clone.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2015)

You do not need nutes.  Some people use a cloning solution in the water, but they do not need nutes when they are trying to grow roots.  

I hope that you have better luck with the Oxy cloner than I did.  I found that the oxy head heated the water up too high and yet still did not create nearly enough bubbles to make anything root.  I ended up ditching the oxy head entirely and using an air pump and air stones, but still don't use it much.


----------



## Gooch (Oct 4, 2015)

I think this might be a different oxy clone this doesnt use a head and sprayer it has a very small pump that doesnt heat up, and just shoots water out the pump to circulate, it has a hose attachment to pull in and mix air.
this is the system https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlGDYesAp-E


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2015)

No, it is the same thing.  And that very small pump can and does raise the temperatures as the water volume if very small.  The small pump is called the oxy head and is the heart of the system.  Just letting you know the pitfalls that I ran into.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 4, 2015)

In the video, that looks more like a basic bubble cloner as opposed to an aerocloner. The difference is that he uses a submersible pump with an air hose connected to pull air into the circulation of the water. I made a bubble cloner that looks very similar. I just put 4 air stones in it that connect to a 4port air pump so that it bubbles the water to a near boil. But even that has to be monitored so that your water doesn't go over 80f. If you are in a cool environment where you can balance the water temp and put a nice little tent over it to keep the kids at a good air temp that is moist, then it will work well enough.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 4, 2015)

I always use Clonex solution when using the bubble cloner.


----------



## Gooch (Oct 4, 2015)

THG i thought you were talking about the sprayer ones, like a lawn sprayer, I appreciate the heads up.
Hushpuppy I will look into grabbing some clonex I figure if i can take them now i might have them ready in 2 weeks to go into veg tent. Is that wishful thinking?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2015)

Hush, it has some kind of pump thing that also draws air and (I believe) mixes the air with the water that it circulates.  It is not an aero unit, no misters or anything like that, but some kind of convoluted bubbler....just without good bubbles.

Gooch, it may work just fine for you.  I just couldn't make it do anything until I removed the oxy head and turned it into a regular bubble cloner.


----------



## Gooch (Oct 4, 2015)

ok i gotcha so if i cant get it to work then just throw in  high power air stones and let it bubble that way? it was weird they say you keep it in the water not have it above the water, I am currently letting it run for 24 hours see what the temp different is


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 5, 2015)

If the plant is one that clones easily enough, it won't take long for them to root and take off. The good thing with the clonex is that it has a small amount of nutes in it and some stuff that encourages rooting. These don't do much until the stem and/or roots begin to absorb the water/clonex solution. But once they begin to root, it will help them keep going and build roots that much faster so that when you transplant, the clone will be plenty strong.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 2, 2015)

here is an update on the clone i took. 
I only took one just to see what will happen and its been less then 2 weeks but more then 1 week, its in the oxyclone submerged in cloning solution and we have official roots showing 

View attachment clone-roots-11-2-15.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 2, 2015)

congrats on your first clone........


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 3, 2015)

Congrats on the first of many clones. This will significantly change your growing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2015)

IMO, cloning is one of the most valuable skills there is to learn in growing.  

I am so happy that the Oxy Cloner is working for you.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 3, 2015)

:clap: nice work---cooler winter ambient temperatures---looks like heat from the pump was taken out of the equation


----------



## Gooch (Nov 3, 2015)

well i have it in the tent and the tent is typially around 75-80 rh fluctuates but it doesn't concern me to much it stays between 40-60. I am going to clean up the mother plant from the mites and then start cloning like mad so i can get some good veg growth


----------



## Gooch (Nov 5, 2015)

ok so i have roots, in 2 days my roots have multiplied thousands of times one root is like a foot long and the main root looks like a fish skeleton which i assume is good. When do i move it to a medium and start feeding it nutes?


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 5, 2015)

Gooch said:


> ok so i have roots, in 2 days my roots have multiplied thousands of times one root is like a foot long and the main root looks like a fish skeleton which i assume is good. When do i move it to a medium and start feeding it nutes?


 

you can move it over to medium anytime....... just check on it often for the first few hours for wilt....... if you see wilt place a plastic cut off bottle as a dome over it.......... i'd feed it about half strength nutes first couple of waterings.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 5, 2015)

it has wilting now, i thought it was normal, so i suppose i should put a dome over it to keep humidity up?


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 5, 2015)

Gooch said:


> it has wilting now, i thought it was normal, so i suppose i should put a dome over it to keep humidity up?


 

i'd put a dome over it if it is wilting.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 5, 2015)

ok i covered it up should the leaves perk up? i thought drooping was part of the cloning process because the stuff got sucked outback to create the roots


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 5, 2015)

Gooch said:


> ok i covered it up should the leaves perk up? i thought drooping was part of the cloning process because the stuff got sucked outback to create the roots


 

A dome should prevent you from having wilt........ I try to prevent any of my clones or plants from wilting


----------



## Gooch (Nov 5, 2015)

ok lesson learned i will pick a dome for my cone machine


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 5, 2015)

Gooch said:


> ok lesson learned i will pick a dome for my cone machine


 
a zip lock baggie...... cut off plastic bottle...... clear plastic cup...... will all work as a dome.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 5, 2015)

hahaha do you have a camera in my house? *** first i used a ziplock bag but it kept falling i dont drink soda, but i recently bought something that had a circular plastic peice that i am using now, just for 1 clone i will get a cover lol


----------



## Gooch (Nov 8, 2015)

Found this information post success but i am going to use the information for all future cloning. great video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ks87q8uwjs


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 8, 2015)

If you are doing only a couple clones then check the recycle bins for a few 2ltr clear bottles. Cut the bottoms off and you have an instant dome that works quite well. Just spray the inside of the bottle with water once a day and you should have no issues


----------



## Gooch (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks HP i dont drink soda but i may see if i cant snag some from some people who do because the height is optimal, the thing im using now is also tall and gives the plant room to move and breath but i like the soda bottle idea alot 

View attachment 11-8-clone.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Nov 9, 2015)

Sunday night i took 3 clones from the mother they were very sturdy and thick very close to the base, I also gave them a coating of mighty wash as the mother has spider mites and she also got a treatment. check my second grow in my signature for updates on the vegging tent 

View attachment 11-9-clones.jpg


View attachment 11-9-cr-c.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 10, 2015)

.

CloneX and an aero clone bucket... PRICELESS !!!

this is the 5th plant/generation (over 2 years) I will have/get from one seed.
:48: 

View attachment PICT0326cropsm.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Nov 10, 2015)

how do you make them come out the bottom? i am using a clonex knock off same ingredients different bottle lol, did you have it submerged or in the air being sprayed, and why dont you cut your leaves in half?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 10, 2015)

.

Here is what works for me/how I do it.
It may not work for you.

keeping the stems as dry as possible seems to be the trick (for me)

If I line the stem up with one of the streams of water it will NOT throw roots.
this time I tried to line up the stems as far away from the streams of water as possible and I got great (well, you see them) results.

I use clonex gel dip and then put 1ml of GH's Rapid Start in the bucket with 1 gallon distilled water and a fish tank heater set to 73F.

Call me crazy but you see how it works.

------
I cut off as many leafs as necessary to not weigh down the cut.
These were young small leafs so they didn't need to be cut.

:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah those aerocloners are the bomb. The key for them is that the sprayer turns the water into a mist and the humidity under the lid is at 100% so the water or spray doesn't have to be on the stems. They will stay plenty moist. I have had cuttings throw roots in as little as 4 days. If you are cloning much and you plant into soil-like medium, the aerocloners are the way to go. The bubble cloners work real good too but you have to keep the water right at the bottoms of the stems and use a strong air pump to really boil the water. It basically does the same thing as the aerocloner, it produces a spray from the bursting bubbles which splashes onto the stems and keeps them wet.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 28, 2015)

ok strange clone/mother plant question
I need to top my mother plant she has been in veg for over 3 months  and is stacked I will be flowering her in 4 weeks. The stem is mad thick, is this a problem? and can i use the top as a clone? 

View attachment 11-27-mother-stem.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 28, 2015)

I think you have thrips....... takes clones from her and flower those out.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 28, 2015)

It was spider mites, I think they are gone or going away


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 29, 2015)

The stem thickness shouldn't be an issue I think. I don't generally try to root the tops of plants as they tend to be difficult because they are so full of the veg hormones. I prefer to take stems from the lower portion of the plant. These still have growth hormones but not as much. But that doesn't mean you can't root the tops. Many people do have success doing that, but it will most likely take longer to accomplish.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 29, 2015)

I have been taking the attempts at rooting from the bottoms, but if i want to flower her i need to take some of here height and i dont want to kill it, most information says only top when its young she is over 3 months old and solid thick, the base is close to 2" thick


----------



## kaotik (Nov 29, 2015)

tops work just fine IME 
if you gotta top it anyway, no harm trying eh? 
i wouldn't take a huge chunk to clone, that takes time. but a small cutting roots just as well as lowers.

the plant will be fine. as long you're not flowing right away.. you'll want to let her recover after, before going to bloom obviously.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 29, 2015)

kaotik said:


> tops work just fine IME
> if you gotta top it anyway, no harm trying eh?
> i wouldn't take a huge chunk to clone, that takes time. but a small cutting roots just as well as lowers.
> 
> the plant will be fine. as long you're not flowing right away.. you'll want to let her recover after, before going to bloom obviously.



Thank for the reply I am not going to put her into flower for another 30 days, I was just concerned because everything i was reading said its not safe, you should only take clones when they are younger


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 2, 2015)

It shouldn't hurt a thing to take cuttings from an older plant. Depending on the strain, it may take longer to root them, or not.


----------

